# A neat idea........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

for a loft or aviary maybe? I just ran across this. I would think the design and shape is pretty cool. I'm no carpenter but they advertise that you save money in material using thier system.

http://www.strombergschickens.com/starplate_building_system/starplate_index.php


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That probably would work, it definitely has an interesting design to it and looks really nice. 

I'm wondering if it would hold up in strong winds too, if there really are no corners, the wind can only go around it. I guess that depends on the strength and sturdiness which could be done with some alterations made. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

That is a pretty cool design and could always be modified for more light. I'm
sure they would advertise it as a way to save money with their design, but if you installed Simpson hardware to protect against geographical concerns such as hurricaines or earthquakes, you're not going to save in that respect. I think
it's one of those things that if you like the design, you just go for it...

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

strombergs is a good company. there products are reliable and they service the customer well. i have order strombergs stuff from the USA to Sri lanka and i get them with 10 days


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

It's different, but interesting. 
Thanks for posting the link Renee.

Cindy


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

intresting !! I made my first loft with one of these kits but it was 6x8 square. The kit is very easy to assemble. Mine didn't use bolts just nails so I didn't need to drill. The strength is from the exterior wood. My kit did not call for exterior wood, but making the walls made a great strong small loft. On the floor area you can see the kit leg. I did not add the 2x3 here it was nailed to the floor. Thanks for posting this link, I may see a new addition to this loft.  This is going to be my hens summer retreat from my main loft. I need a larger avery anyway.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

nice loft, is it from strombergs.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

warriec said:


> nice loft, is it from strombergs.


The "kit" was from: http://www.charleysgreenhouse.com/index.cfm?page=_productdetails&productid=1492&s=1492&cid1=-99&cid2=-99&cid3=-99 I made mine with the kit on bottom. You can also find these kits at a local garden store like home depot or lowes now also.


----------

